# Macomb, IL - Meyer plow?? Good deal?!?



## mjbaker1411 (Dec 14, 2019)

I've found a used Meyer plow that I think I can get for $350! From the pictures I have of it it looks like a good deal but some input would be awesome. I'm looking to put it on a 1994 Silverado K1500.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Does that mount fit your truck?
What about wiring for the truckside?


----------



## mjbaker1411 (Dec 14, 2019)

He said it was on an early 90s Silverado which is what I have. Doesn’t have the wire harness or control either one he said but he doesn’t know anything about it. He bought a house and it was left in the shed when he moved in.


----------



## mjbaker1411 (Dec 14, 2019)

dieselss said:


> Does that mount fit your truck?
> What about wiring for the truckside?


New
He said it was on an early 90s Silverado which is what I have. Doesn't have the wire harness or control either one he said but he doesn't know anything about it. He bought a house and it was left in the shed when he moved in.I'm not sure what the wiring is around the end of the plow I can't tell and he didn't say what it was.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

mjbaker1411 said:


> He said it was on an early 90s Silverado which is what I have.





mjbaker1411 said:


> he said but he doesn't know anything about it. He bought a house and it was left in the shed when he moved in.


Huh? How can it be both?

Was it early 1500 or 2500/3500?

If you can piece it together fir cheap then ok, I'd start by looking for a mount just incase, then controller and wiring.


----------



## mjbaker1411 (Dec 14, 2019)

dieselss said:


> Huh? How can it be both?
> 
> Was it early 1500 or 2500/3500?
> 
> If you can piece it together fir cheap then ok, I'd start by looking for a mount just incase, then controller and wiring.


The owner of the house told him he had a early 90s 1500 that he had sold and kept the plow off it. He didn't have a way to move it out of the shed so he left it with the house. I've got a 94 1500 that I would like to put it on. I came across an extra Meyer E47 pump and headlight and the frame they both mount to that is in great shape that I got free. I also have western control that I got as well but I'm guessing it wouldn't work with this?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No, that controller wont work


----------



## mjbaker1411 (Dec 14, 2019)

dieselss said:


> No, that controller wont work


I didn't think it would. Aside from that if the mount is the correct one would the $350 be a fairly reasonable price?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

It was left when he bought the house...id say scrap value. Offer him $100


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's my opinion, it's an old Meyer, the plow pivots are probably siezed, the hyd unit may not work. It's got a black eye, busted headlight by your picture. $100.00 is bout it.


----------



## mjbaker1411 (Dec 14, 2019)

m_ice said:


> It was left when he bought the house...id say scrap value. Offer him $100





Randall Ave said:


> Here's my opinion, it's an old Meyer, the plow pivots are probably siezed, the hyd unit may not work. It's got a black eye, busted headlight by your picture. $100.00 is bout it.


Appreciate it! I am trying to work on getting it for a much cheaper price! He has had it for sale for quite awhile so I would assume he will be willing to come down off his price.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it's a pretty good deal if you're wanting to spend the extra money for all the harnesses. I would ask check 100% if that mount indeed fits your truck. You should be able to find photos online of your mount, and see if it's the same. If it's something that gets too expensive for you (once you price the harnesses your need), I think you would be able to get back what you paid if you resold it.


----------

